# Got the call from my FFL...



## parallel (Jul 22, 2013)

My Smith & Wesson Model 19 .357 Magnum came in today. She's a Police trade in so she has a bit of holster wear, but she's mechanically perfect and the trigger has been worked on... smooth as silk.


----------



## parallel (Jul 23, 2013)

A little bit better pic...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 23, 2013)

So have you been standing in front of the mirror asking your reflection if it feels lucky?

I love the look of revolvers but have only ever fired 3 

Someday I hope to be able to fire a Colt SAA and call everyone Pilgrim.


----------



## parallel (Jul 25, 2013)

I have since learned a bit about S&W revolvers. I had seen people refer to their Model 19's as "19-2, 19-3, 19-4", ect. but I just read over it without understanding it. Then I began getting people asking me if my revolver was a "19-5", so I had to profess my ignorance and ask them; "huh"? It turns out that through the years whenever S&W made revisions/improvements to the Model 19 they would denote it by adding the hyphen and then the revision number. It turns out that mine is indeed a 19-5. I also discovered that the proper name for this revolver is S&W Model 19 Combat Magnum chambered in .357 magnum. Finally, it seems as though the S&W revolver that I carried as a Military Police Patrolman aboard NAVSTA Mayport must have just had a really BAD trigger, as I'm hearing that it's likely that no work has been done on the trigger on my Model 19 other than a proper amount of use. I learn something every day...


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

The different - ( dash 1, 2, 3 ect ) can denote a variety of things in older S&W ( pre MIM and lock ) revolvers. With a proper action job ( Smith and Wesson Custom Supreme ) they are buttery smooth. This revolver properly maintained will last many life times and digest from .38 Special 148 gr. HBWC, through limited magnum use. ( limited because manufacturers such as Speer and Underwood ) have some original .357 Magnum spec offerings, that can contribute to accelerated wear. Please know with exception of limited run revolvers from Nighthawk/Korth and perhaps the new Kimber offerings, there will never be any revolver as fine as the Smith and Wesson's of this era again. Cherish and enjoy your model 19.
Respectfully
j


----------

